# Dealer rep?



## Voodoodog (Nov 24, 2007)

In taking the advice to check out Yanmar tractors, I notice quite a few being sold by CAS Tractor Sales.

Anyone have any opinions as to the reputation of this company and/or the tractors they sell?

Can PM if you don't want your opinons public.

Thanks,
Vdog


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Man V-dog,

I’ve spent the better part of an hour reading through these guys web-site, and I’m actually offended by their deceit of facts and advertising. I will try and explain some of the ‘Red Flags” that one is accustomed to seeing when Dealers are a bit less than honest.


“……We offer new and used Yanmar, Hinomoto, Mitsubishi and Shibaura tractors and farming equipment….”
(Not True! Absolutely none of the above manufacturers offer New, reconditioned, rebuilt or do they license anyone to do this process.)

“…..to learn about the process the tractors go through and to determine what you need. We have over 250 tractors at our warehouse in Atlanta and additional tractors in others areas….”
(Typically this reference is to a main depot in central TX that imports reconditioned tractors, built from salvage, painted, then containerized and sent there from Vietnam)

"Our tractors have been completely reconditioned. Most have new tires and all look and run like new with a good warranty."
(Again, not true. In fact Yanmar specifically has won legal action against the use of their logo, sales and support to gray market tractors by any Authorized Yanmar Dealer….And what is a “Good Warranty”, what does that mean? What it usually means is they will send a used part to replace the one that fails….for the first 30-90 days, depending on the Yard you purchase from.)

All of the below are cut and pasted from their current inventory and every single tractor has the production year, on average, at least a decade younger than their actual manufactured date. Why would they falsely report inaccurate years when they are commonly listed with other honest dealers??

1990 YANMAR 1810 2WD ------------(actual manufactured dates are ’80-’81) 
1992 YANMAR YM 2020 --------------(actual manufactured dates are ’82-’83) 
1995 YANMAR 1700 - $3,400---------(actual manufactured dates are ’77-’79) 
1989 YANMAR YM 3110 - $9,250----(actual manufactured dates are ‘79-‘81)
1990 YANMAR 1610 - $6,700----------(actual manufactured dates are ’79-’81) 
1990 YANMAR YM 2210 B - $7,550--(actual manufactured dates are ‘80-’81)
1985 YANMAR 3000 - $5,850----------(actual manufactured dates are ’79-81) 
1980 YANMAR 1500 - $3,100----------(actual manufactured dates are ‘75-’79)

Sorry V-Dog, but to be warned now it to be much better prepared in the future. I would not recommend this dealer to anyone in good conscience.

Apologize for the long winded reply.

Mark


----------



## Voodoodog (Nov 24, 2007)

Good lord man, apologizing for giving me the info I asked for?!

Not a bit of it Mark, this is just the kind of thing I was looking for. I felt my question needed asking in the first place, as what I thought I was reading in their ads didn't seem to jibe with many of the comments I had seen in postings here. No specifics like you pointed out in your post, as I don't have the knowledge base, but...things just didn't seem quite right. Glad I asked.

Much thanks for the informing reply.

Vdog


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

VooDoo,

Try searching www.tractorhouse.com They have listings from all over. 

If it is a package deal you are looking for on Yanmar, contact South Circle Tractor sales in Alexandria. Again when I was looking they had Packages from $5k and up including trailers.

BTW, where are you in Independence? Were practically neighbors, me being in Tickfaw.

Good Luck


----------



## Voodoodog (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mongoose_1 _
> *VooDoo,
> 
> Try searching www.tractorhouse.com They have listings from all over.
> ...



Thanks, Neighbor!

Yeah, Tractorhouse was one of the first sites I found for tractor sales so I've been looking it over.

A package deal is certainly something I would keep an eye out for. You know the reputation of South Circle? Mark777 certainly warned me off of CAS Tractor Sales and those guys are on Tractorhouse. Who are you dealing with locally regarding your tractor? For that matter, who are the dealers in our area? I've found some but I'm sure not all, and I would like to give a good look around to see who has what.

I'm (going to be) located off Hwy 40 on the west side of I-55.

Vdog


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

No I can't cannot give any reputation for South Circle. I have never dealt with them past some pricing.

My tractor as I stated I purchased new from Star Power in Hammond. As I have had no issues, all I can say is they were very helpful and courteous. Then again I was spending $17k.

Star Power is the local Kubota and International dealer.

Blades Tractor in Roseland is the local New Holland dealer.

Both of these keep a few used tractors on hand, not many, but then again they are in new tractor sales.

The same goes for Singleton Tractors in Franklinton. They are the closest Mahindra Dealer. The nearest full service John Deere is also in Franklinton, but the name slips me at the time. 

There is also a Yanmar dealer in Franklinton, but that name slips me as well. He is not big, generally has 5-6 different versions in stock.

Action Equip is in Satsuma, just off I-12. They sell FarmPro, which is a Chinese crate tractor.

There is a Lenar dealer in Livingston who usually has some used tractors as well as implements on hand. I would not recommend the Lenar brand itself, as it's rep is not real good.

The only other suggestion I have, is to find a local SHOPPER, which is a classified paper sold at most of the convenience stores. There is normally a large listing of used tractors and dealers every month.

I am located off hwy 442 just west of I-55.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

South Circle does sell good used, low hour Yanmar tractors. Their tractor packages are, however, most probably affiliated with these other tractors that they sell:

"Along with many other countries, the Vietnamese have been purchasing used tractors from Japan some time for use on their own farms. After cutting their teeth on a very labor intensive process, they have become experts in rebuilding used Japanese tractors. The Vietnamese then applied their expertise to create a superior product suitable for a demanding North American market. The low cost of labor allows for an extensive reconditioning process. The Vietnamese are skilled and though. The result is a like new product sold for nearly half the price of new. Bottom line: nobody in North America can do the same extent of reconditioning for the price.

Unlike the Chinese who serve primarily third world markets with North America as an after thought, the Vietnamese serve us exclusively and are eager to get our dollars. For this reason they give us exactly what we want. A mechanically sound, reliable, nice looking product at a great price."

I know 'of' South Circle but have never purchased, exchanged provide any services to them or know of anyone (personally) that have bought there.

Mark


----------

